# Ride and bike shop info for Torrence



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

I am visiting family in Torrence next week and plan to bring my bike. Looking for a shop that knows Campy as I might need some adjustment to my bike.

Already know of Performance bike shop close by and South Bay Wheelman for ride info.

If anyone else is interested in riding i will be there till July 10, so drop me a line. Looking for rides with lots of climbing.

Thanks
G


----------



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

Performance is on Redondo Beach Blvd. about a half mile east of Prarie Ave. on the south side of the street.


----------



## pmc1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Well how about his bike shop

http://thebikepalace.com/index.cfm

Good luck


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Bike Palace is a good shop, it is in San Pedro by the way.

Call in advance to ask for turnaround times on service.


----------

